# todo o mundo ou todo mundo



## Joca

Aliás, dizem que o certo é ... *todo o mundo*.


----------



## Istriano

Muitos gramáticos notam a diferença entre_ todo o mundo_ (o mundo inteiro) e_ todo mundo_ (todos, todas as pessoas).

Em Portugal, não tem uma diferença tão forte entre _todo _e _todo o_, preferindo-se _*todo o*_ (_Todo o cidadão deve votar_).

A polarização tupiniquim: _todo (= cada) ~ todo o (=inteiro) / o ... todo (inteiro) _é bem recente.

_A __todo o preço _é mais comum em Portugal, no Brasil _a todo preço _é mais frequente.
(Aqui _todo _significa qualquer, e não inteiro rs; então seguindo a regra ''brasileira'' deveria ser ''a todo preço'')

OBS
Cuidado com _todo _em espanhol, já falei _todo dia _e eles entenderam como _o dia inteiro. _


----------



## Vanda

Como sempre, o Istriano já nos deu uma aula 'magna'. 
Um pouco mais sobre todo o mundo e todo mundo.


> Usam-se, modernamente,  o artigo em numerosas   expressões em que entra a palavra  todo: todo  o gênero, todo  o  mundo,  toda a  parte em toda a  parte,  por  toda  a  parte, em todo  o caso, a   toda  a  hora,  a todo o momento, a todo  o  transe,a   todo o  custo.


Bechara


----------



## Istriano

> • *em todo (o) caso*
> _    independentemente das circunstâncias; de qualquer maneira
> • *todo (o) mundo*
> 1    as pessoas todas (tomadas indefinidamente)
> Ex.: todo (o) m. conhece esse artista
> 2    todas as pessoas (a respeito das quais se sabe, se tratou antes)
> Ex.: já chegou todo m., podemos começar a reunião
> __•__*a todo custo*
> m.q. a qualquer preço
> 
> _


(Dicionário Houaiss)


----------



## MugenKaosu

Istriano, está escrita no seu Houaiss a letra *O* em "todo (*o*) mundo"? No meu (versão online) está só como "todo mundo".

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Ao procurar a palavra *todo* no tal dicionário, achei algo que pode ser útil para o tópico:
"*Gramática*
[...] b) é de se notar a diferença entre _todo o_ e _todo_, respectivamente, acp. 1 e 2: _todo o dia_ (= _o dia inteiro_) _foi de chuva_; _t. cidadão_ (= _qualquer cidadão_)_ tem direitos e deveres _(mas aqui, tratando-se de plural, é obrigatório o emprego do artigo:_ todos os cidadãos têm direitos..._) [...]"
(_Dicionário Houaiss_)

Outra coisa: o Houaiss (pelo menos o meu) diz o seguinte na página sobre o verbete *gente*:
"toda a g. 
todo mundo; todos 
Ex.: toda a g. aplaudiu-o"
Não consegui achar em lugar algum a expressão "todo *o* mundo".

Finalmente, meu Houaiss concorda com o do Istriano quanto ao "em todo (o) caso":
"em todo ou em todo o c. 
apesar disso, apesar de tudo"


----------



## englishmania

Como já disse noutro tópico, 



> Em Portugal diríamos "todo o", "toda a", "todos/todas os/as"  (sempre com o artigo) + nome   = "Dedicou toda a sua vida a..."
> 
> OU  "nome + todo/a(s)"  = "Arrumei a casa toda".


----------



## will.espmx

Bom, pelo menos aqui no Brasil  nunca vi "Todo o mundo" escrito assim costumamos escrever"Todo mundo"----> Todo mundo já sabe do segredo que ele escondeu todo este tempo.

1."Todo mundo"=um conjunto de pessoas, certas pessoas----> Ex.:Todo mundo já sabe do segredo que ele escondeu todo este tempo.                  2. "Todo o mundo"= o mundo inteiro---->Ex.: Todo o mundo se comoveu com a situacao desesperadora do povo japones.


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vindo ao fórum, Will. 

Todo o mundo no Brasil que escreve ''todo mundo'' é porque não sabe que, gramaticalmente, deve ser ''todo o mundo'', como o pessoal já explicou abundantemente acima. 
O Istriano já deu uma bela explicação da gramática sobre o assunto, mas apenas para pesar mais um pouco. Dessa vez os gramáticos Cunha e Cintra:



> A presença ou a ausência do artigo depois da palavra todo depende, obviamente, de admitir ou rejeitar o substantivo aquela determinação.
> Todo o Brasil pensa assim.
> Todo Portugal pensa assim.
> por se construírem de modo diverso esses dois nomes geográficos.


Depois, como sempre, vem a carreira de exceções, casos particulares. O mesmo se aplica a ambos.


----------



## MugenKaosu

will.espmx said:


> Bom, pelo menos aqui no Brasil  nunca vi "Todo o mundo" escrito assim costumamos escrever"Todo mundo"----> Todo mundo já sabe do segredo que ele escondeu todo este tempo.
> 
> 1."Todo mundo"=um conjunto de pessoas, certas pessoas----> Ex.:Todo mundo já sabe do segredo que ele escondeu todo este tempo.                  2. "Todo o mundo"= o mundo inteiro---->Ex.: Todo o mundo se comoveu com a situacao desesperadora do povo japones.


O Dicionário Aulete (Digital) confirma sua visão:

"Todo mundo   
1  Todas as pessoas (em determinado contexto): Lá em casa todo mundo gosta de futebol."

"Todo o mundo   
1  Ver O mundo inteiro."

"O mundo inteiro   
1   Fig.  Todas as pessoas do mundo, todos os países do mundo etc."


----------



## englishmania

Em Portugal, dizemos "toda a gente/todas as pessoas" (=_todo mundo_) e  "todo o mundo" (=mundo inteiro).


----------



## MugenKaosu

englishmania said:


> Em Portugal, dizemos "toda a gente/todas as pessoas" (=_todo mundo_) e  "todo o mundo" (=mundo inteiro).


Então é o mesmo que aqui no Brasil (ver no _post_ #5 a definição de "toda a gente").

Edit: se bem que, pelo post do Istriano, parece que aí em Portugal vocês falam em "todo o cidadão" para se referir a todos os cidadãos.

Edit2: o Michaelis é o único entre os três dicionários que consultei (esse, o Houaiss e o Aulete) que usa a expressão "todo o mundo" para se referir a "todas as pessoas":
Acepção do verbete *todo*:
"Todo o mundo, toda a gente: Todos aplaudiram o candidato."
Ao que parece, houve uma transição de "todo o mundo" para "todo mundo" que já é reconhecida pelos dicionários mais modernos.

Edit3: ixi, que confusão! Meu outro Houaiss, o de sinônimos e antônimos (2ª edição), diz (com relação ao verbete *todo*):
"*todos* pron.pl o mundo inteiro, todas as pessoas, toda a gente, todo o mundo <t. sabem disso>"


----------



## englishmania

MugenKaosu said:


> Então é o mesmo que aqui no Brasil (ver no _post_ #5 a definição de "toda a gente").


Não, porque quando nos referimos às pessoas, dizemos "todas as pessoas" ou "toda a gente". 
"Todo o mundo"(com artigo, porque não o dizemos sem artigo) é só para o mundo inteiro.


----------



## MugenKaosu

englishmania said:


> Não, porque quando nos referimos às pessoas, dizemos "todas as pessoas" ou "toda a gente".
> "Todo o mundo"(com artigo, porque não o dizemos sem artigo) é só para o mundo inteiro.


Ah, sim. Não entendi o sinal de igual como implicação.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Vou aproveitar este _post _ para resumir tudo o que eu disse antes, que, por sinal, está bem confuso.

O Houaiss online registra "todo mundo" para "todas as pessoas", apenas dizendo que "é de se notar" a diferença entre "todo mundo" e "todo o mundo", ou seja, não diz explicitamente que não se pode usar "todo o mundo" no sentido de "todas as pessoas".

O Aulete Digital define "todo mundo" como "todas as pessoas" e "todo o mundo" como "o mundo inteiro".

O Houaiss de sinônimos e antônimos (2ª edição) registra "todo o mundo" no sentido de "todas as pessoas". 

O Michaelis online registra, assim como o dicionário anterior, "todo o mundo" no sentido de "toda a gente", mas, também, no sentido de "todo e qualquer homem".

Mais uma coisa: meu Aurélio (Novo Dicionário Básico da Língua Portuguesa, FOLHA / AURÉLIO) deixa claro:
"Nesta acepç. [todo = a que não falta parte alguma] é de rigor o emprego do artigo, podendo ele, juntamente com o substantivo, pospor-se ou antepor-se ao todo; mas não se usa o artigo, normalmente, se dele não costuma vir precedido o substantivo."

"É facultativo, como se vê nos exemplos, o uso do artigo nesse caso [todo = qualquer, cada]."


----------



## will.espmx

Olha nao me soa bem dizer "Todas as pessoas ja sabem disso" e sim "Todo mundo (sentido figurado-certas pessoas, nao todo o mundo ) ja sabe disso"


----------



## Vanda

Mugen, só lembrando, os dicionários registram o uso que o povo faz da língua, mesmo assim, num registro atrasado, pois na língua, sendo ela dinâmica, as mudanças acontecem mais rápido do que os dicionários dão conta de acompanhar (O Aulete digital é o que mais rápido consegue  se atualizar, messmo assim...). 
_Todo o mundo _pode escrever como quiser, mas escreva 'todo mundo' num concurso onde a expressão gramatical exigida for ''todo o mundo'' e não 'todo mundo' e aguarde para ver sua classificação na redação. Ou em alguma prova de português minha ou de qualquer outro professor. 
Resumo da novela: os brasileiros (a maioria) escrevem 'todo mundo' para todo e qualquer uso, porque não sabem fazer a diferenciação gramatical exigida. Em qualquer ambiente que o brasileiro escrever 'todo mundo' será bem visto aceito, menos no ambiente acadêmico e no de concursos públicos (acho que abordei os ambientes obrigatórios - ou restou algum?!). Como eu digo, as pessoas têm o direito de escreverem como quiserem, mas também - como já dizia meu professor de Teoria da Língua Portuguesa - primeiro têm que saber como é o uso gramatical exigido, depois é só ser feliz.


----------



## will.espmx

Ok. Tanto "todo mundo" quanto "todo o mundo" estao gramaticalmente corretos, a diferenca é que aquela significa 'algumas/muitas pessoas' e esta significa 'o mundo inteiro'. Se eu vou contar algo a alguem o qual ele ja sabe poderia dizer: "Todo mundo ja sabe disso, menos/exceto voce." Se o Michael Jackson morreu digo: "Todo o mundo ja sabe da morte do rei do pop Michael Jackson". O artigo [o] define e generaliza neste caso a palavra "mundo", mas nao vou entrar neste assunto porque ja entra em outra discussao.


----------



## MugenKaosu

Vanda said:


> Mugen, só lembrando, os dicionários registram o uso que o povo faz da língua, mesmo assim, num registro atrasado, pois na língua, sendo ela dinâmica, as mudanças acontecem mais rápido do que os dicionários dão conta de acompanhar (O Aulete digital é o que mais rápido consegue  se atualizar, messmo assim...).
> _Todo o mundo _pode escrever como quiser, mas escreva 'todo mundo' num concurso onde a expressão gramatical exigida for ''todo o mundo'' e não 'todo mundo' e aguarde para ver sua classificação na redação. Ou em alguma prova de português minha ou de qualquer outro professor.
> Resumo da novela: os brasileiros (a maioria) escrevem 'todo mundo' para todo e qualquer uso, porque não sabem fazer a diferenciação gramatical exigida. Em qualquer ambiente que o brasileiro escrever 'todo mundo' será bem visto aceito, menos no ambiente acadêmico e no de concursos públicos (acho que abordei os ambientes obrigatórios - ou restou algum?!). Como eu digo, as pessoas têm o direito de escreverem como quiserem, mas também - como já dizia meu professor de Teoria da Língua Portuguesa - primeiro têm que saber como é o uso gramatical exigido, depois é só ser feliz.


Você quer dizer que o fato de o Aurélio julgar facultativo o uso de artigo na expressão "todo (o) mundo" [todo = qualquer, cada] não me permite escrever "todo mundo" numa redação de vestibular, por exemplo?


----------



## Vanda

Não, não pode! Não no registro padrão. Mas observe que eu frisei se o uso exigido for ''todo o mundo'', pois existem os casos em que será 'todo mundo'. 

Este professor trouxe uma boa explicação dos casos e usos de ambas as formas.(não deixe de ler todos os casos)


> _Como advertiu Celso Luft: “Na dúvida, empregue tranqüilamente todo o,  com artigo, que estará sempre certo. Todo o vale para todos os casos.  Quando se erra, é pela falta do artigo; nunca o inverso”._


----------



## MugenKaosu

Vanda said:


> Não, não pode! Não no registro padrão. Mas observe que eu frisei se o uso exigido for ''todo o mundo'', pois existem os casos em que será 'todo mundo'.


Uso exigido pela banca examinadora ou pelo significado desejado? Para deixar claro o que quero dizer:
Você acha que se eu usasse "todo mundo", *no sentido de "toda a gente"* (não no sentido de "o mundo inteiro"), eu seria (ou deveria ser) corrigido pela banca examinadora?


----------



## will.espmx

"Todo o mundo" e "Todo mundo" estao certos na variedade padrao da língua. Já vi muitas teses de doutorado, redacoes etc. que usam a expressao "Todo mundo" sem maiores problemas. A pronuncia é a mesma mas o sentido muda drasticamente com a colocacao do artigo porque este generaliza "mundo"->o mundo [inteiro]. Desde que empregue-se corretamente as duas expressoes em redacoes nao havera problemas. "Fiquei o dia todo na escola"= "Fiquei todo o dia na escola"; "Todo dia fico até mais tarde na escola"="Todos os dias fico ate mais tarde na escola". Tudo vai depender do contexto, observa-lo!


----------



## Istriano

MugenKaosu said:


> Uso exigido pela banca examinadora ou pelo significado desejado? Para deixar claro o que quero dizer:
> Você acha que se eu usasse "todo mundo", *no sentido de "toda a gente"* (não no sentido de "o mundo inteiro"), eu seria (ou deveria ser) corrigido pela banca examinadora?



Vale ressaltar que muitas bancas examinadoras vão censurar frases como ''Ele se assustou'', aceitando só ''Ele assustou-se'', dizendo que 
'''A ênclise é a posição normal de clíticos; Pronomes pessoais não são palavras atrativas na norma culta''.
Se não aceitam a colocação pronominal à brasileira (que a maioria de portugueses não ia achar estranho num texto brasileiro), 
por que achar que aceitariam outras coisas mais ''problemáticas''?


----------



## MugenKaosu

Mas você está falando das bancas examinadoras daí, certo, Istriano?

Mas, okay, consideremos que todas as bancas, brasileiras ou portuguesas, sejam excessivamente rígidas quanto à gramática. Mesmo assim, neste caso particular, não seria possível dizer, aqui no Brasil, que "todo mundo" está *CERTO*, uma vez que o dicionário Houaiss registra tal expressão sem a classificar como de uso informal?

Eu parto do princípio de que se algo está no dicionário, e ele não diz que é informal ou coisa semelhante, então posso usar à vontade no meu país. Esse princípio falha alguma vez? (OBS.: esta última pergunta *não *é para ser retórica. Eu, de fato, quero sua resposta. Será que esse princípio serve sempre?)


----------

